# Swelling in face



## RyanHeb (Jul 9, 2021)

One of my chicks about 8 weeks old devolved this swelling in its face. After doing some reading it looks like maybe Infectious coryza? Any input is appreciated.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I don't think that's it. I've never seen one swollen up under the beak like that. This may be something else. 

I want @dawg53 to weigh in on this.

Is the mass solid or mobile? And does that bird have black skin?


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

A bird infected with Coryza has a foul odor around the head area. Not only would there be facial swelling, there would be other symptoms as well, none that you have mentioned. Is there a foul odor?
Other causes could be a tick bite, Avian Influenza, Fowl Cholera, infection from an injury.


----------



## RyanHeb (Jul 9, 2021)

There is no foul odor and it is a white leghorn. This is the only bird out of 10 that has the issue.


----------



## RyanHeb (Jul 9, 2021)

I appreciate the input, just want to make sure it’s not something that is going to effect the flock. I have her isolated for now…


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It won't affect the flock. Since this is a leghorn and they don't have black skin, I suspect that might be a tumor. Have you looked inside her mouth?


----------



## RyanHeb (Jul 9, 2021)

robin416 said:


> It won't affect the flock. Since this is a leghorn and they don't have black skin, I suspect that might be a tumor. Have you looked inside her mouth?


I have not


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What are the chances you can get a vet to look at her? Large animal vets are more willing than small animal vets. This is an oddity and I don't think any of us can give you safe ideas without seeing her first hand.


----------

